#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Цигун и цигун для инвалидов.

## Иван Горяинов

> одному из своих родственников (когда я узнал у него было то ли 3, то ли 4 стадия, выпадали последовательно зубы, ежедневные инъекции инсулина и т.п.) посоветовал заниматься данхаком (корейским цигун) по Ильчи Ли, так он занимается уже 3-4 года по 1 часу минимум в день - за это время у него не выпал ни один зуб, а лечение диабета только поддерживающее и диета осталась, но показатели сахара - как на 1-ой стадии, про инсулин давно забыл, "пивной" живот вообще исчез (а лет ему уже 50), да и в целом внешний вид стал как у быка, от него так и пышет энергией и здоровьем, планирует со временем ослабить диету.
> оченнама прошу, попробуйте, плиз, цигун, может и вам поможет.


Идея темы возникла из вот эттого сообщения, а так же из собственного столкновения с цигун. Возможно кто либо знает какие-то техники, книги по цигун для людей с ограничением подвижности.

----------


## Алексей Е

На youtube есть запись Ван Линя Восемь кусков парчи Ба дуань цзин выполняемого сидя.
Чжун Юань цигун - основной упор на "медитативные" упражнения..

----------

Aion (26.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (25.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Спасибо огромное. Нагуглил соответствующую книгу в PDF буду изучать.

----------

Алексей Е (25.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Е

Ван Лин. 8 кусочков парчи (сидя).
http://www.zhongheqigong.ru/
Было бы интересно услышать практикующих с опытом, конечно.

Чжун Юань цигун

----------

Иван Горяинов (25.01.2012)

----------


## Марина В

Сложно без хорошего инструктора нэйгун осваивать (если не бесполезно), тем более если есть какие-то ограничения. Возможно, будет лучше попробовать найти в сети несколько сайтов федераций тайцзи-цюань/цигун и начать искать возможность общения с грамотными тренерами? Найдете опытного специалиста, быть может, сможете съездить на занятия?

----------

Юй Кан (26.01.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> ...Возможно кто либо знает какие-то техники, книги по цигун для людей с ограничением подвижности.


цигун не делит людей на инвалидов и не-инвалидов, потому что мы все одинаковы независимо от количества конечностей, т.е. быть по настоящему здоровым, напоенным энергией равно возможно для всех людей.

в свое время, начиная практику цигун, я нашел удивительный совет одного из китайских мастеров - начиная учиться цигун вы должны перепробовать все упражнения, что вы встретите в цигун, только так ваше тело (а не ваш ум, что важно) проверит и выберет именно те упражнения, которые максимально быстро и эффективно оздоровят его.

Поэтому делайте любые упражнения цигун, всех стилей и направлений, которые вы сможете сделать - тело само вас отблагодарит и подскажет куда идти дальше.

зы. тему имхо лучше переименовать просто в "цигун", - в цигун нет инвалидов, в цигун нет людей с ограниченными возможностями, любому человеку открыты всё тайны цигун, и наконец в цигун здоровое тело означает в первую очередь  здоровье на клеточном уровне, когда все клетки организма очищаются и укрепляются энергией.

----------

Бодо (01.12.2013), Иван Горяинов (28.01.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

Идея перепробовать все упражнения и найти подходящие для себя прекрасна, равно как и вдохновляющая, но ни на каких систематических исследованиях не основанная "декларация прав инвалидов". Возможно, для цигун все равны, но тем не менее мастера цигун разрабатывают комплексы упражнения под конретные болезни. Это гораздо интереснее и перспективнее, чем перепробовать все самому. Например, мастер цигун Чжоу И разработал Цигун для глаз, который может быть интересен всем, портящим свое зрения за компьютером. В предисловии отмечено, что этот же мастер написал книгу по цигун для сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний.

Теперь по ограниченной подвижности. Не сомневаюсь в том, что массово цигун не способен сделать из колясочников мастеров спорта по бегу. Если бы это было не так, то давно бы уже делали. 

Но что он может (как и любой другой метод работы с энергией (ци))? Если до сих пор нет десятка монографий мастеров цигун по этому вопросу, то он открыт, например, потому что надо разбираться с каждой причиной такого ограничения по отдельности. Степени ограничения тоже бывают разными. 

Я думаю, что в любом ограничении подвижности по инвалидности есть две компоненты. Физические причины ограничения, с которыми крайне трудно если вообще возможно что-то сделать, если они с детства или им не один десяток лет. Т.е. если до сих пор ничего не сделано другими методами, той же физзарядкой, тренажерами. 

Второй компонент - это образ тела. Выработанная годами и десятилетиями привычка типа условных рефлексов "мое тело таково, с такими ограничениями". Уверен в том, что это именно уровень работы цигуна, т.к. это не просто физические упражнения, а работа с жизненной энергией. Мне кажется, что регулярная практика такого типа размывает привычный образ тела. Это не такой однозначный процесс, т.к. физические ограничения не исчезают автоматически вслед за размыванием психологических. Здесь я хочу поставить многоточие, т.к. при продвижении в этом направлении нужно быть осторожным. Как сказал один мало кому за пределами своей школы и страны известный учитель не-буддийской медитации: будьте осторожны, не будите слонов ваших стрессов... У инвалидов слоны стрессов могут быть не просто слонами, а мамонтами и папонтами.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Изменять образ тела можно не только посредством цигун, но и другими методами, например, мудрами, заметьте, сколько там мудр, специализированных под конкретные болячки. 

У меня пока руки не дошли прочитать "сутру инвалидов" (  :Smilie:  )Ashtavakra Gita, Но уже из первого абзаца видно, что главный герой был воплощением высокореализованного йогина, поправлявшего своего папочку уже из утробы. Ключевой вопрос: такие предыдущие жизни вообще хзарактерны для инвалидов или нынешняя инвалидность обусловена ну очень плохой кармой каких-то совершенно непотребных ЖС в прошлом? Если вспомнить знаменитый евангельский сюжет со слепорожденным ("ни он не родители его не согрешили, тогда за что?" - спросили апостолы Иисуса), то вполне может оказаться, что главный герой из этой "песни инвалида" не такая уж и редкость ("чтобы на нем проявилась слава божья" - ответ Иисуса). Остается только обнаружить, какие божки местного значения приставлены к телу инвалида проcто в силу его дефектности.  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Горяинов (28.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Добрые собеседники, я долго думал как мне ответить, чтобы было понятно. Дело в том, что - да. Я смотрю на то, как мастер делат комплекс в полулотосе и это воодушивляет. Но вместе с тем, в книге по "Восьми отрезам парчи" написано: все важно. И поза и живот, и плечи и колени. Вопрос в том можно лли выполнять комплекс сидя на стуле, например, выполняя указаня только для верхней части тела от пояса. Все просто: стоять без опоры я практически не могу, стоять расслабленно тем более. Сами ноги очень скованны в движении. 
Но суть того для чего я хотел бы заниматьс цигун для меня очевидна: диалог с телом. Когда я тренировался, то часто перегружал колени или стопы. Тело тут же отвечало болью в суставах или внезапным восполительным процессом. Это не нормально. В европейской традиции нет "равноправия разума и тела", есть "конь и всадник" - тело и дух. Поэтому я вступаю на неизведанную территорию. 
Но есть воодушевляющие примеры:
http://theexit.livejournal.com/4191.html

Тут дело не столько в инвалидности, я к этому отошусь вполне нормально, сколько в том, что я не знаю: как? Нет сверхцели - исцелиться. Есть простая цель, проникнуть в закономерности и понять свое тело. Вообще - это очень интересно. Это куда интереснее, чем быть космонавтом.  :Smilie:  Можно ли практиковать, и что практиковать лучше.  Кроме того ДЦП считается заболеванием центральной нервной системы с установленными симптомами. А это, по сути, значит, что об это вообще мало что знают.

Что до кармы, то это скорее вопрос к углубленным практикам и Учителям, умеющим видеть. Я знаю только то, что если где-то отнято, то где нибудь да прибавтится.

----------

Secundus (30.01.2012), Алексей Е (30.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Е

http://www.wanglinschool.org/index.p...21-art-wanglin Вот, на всякий случай, страница с адресом человека написавшего книгу и исполняющего комплекс сидя. Мастер живет в России, общается на русском, возможно, лучше получить ответ у него самого.

----------

Иван Горяинов (30.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Огромное спасибо, Елисей. Напишу ему. Попробуем пообщаться.

----------

Алексей Е (30.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Е

Хотя я уже сомневаться начал, почему-то на сайте школы нет ссылки на книгу, но на видео точно 


> Мастер Ван Линь
> 
> Глава "Школы Тайцзи и Цигун Мастера Ван Лина"

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Книгу буду искать, сайт смотреть, спрашивать у гугла "справочки". Но написать ему все же стоит, просто для того, чтобы узнать что он скажет, будет ли это полезно.
Нашел только это.
http://www.5port.ru/van_lin/taiczicy...dleniya_zhizni

Но что-то похоже, что это не он.

----------

Алексей Е (30.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Е

Книгу я имел ввиду вот эту http://www.litres.ru/pages/biblio_book/?art=182359 
А написать конечно стоит.
http://www.5port.ru/van_lin/8_cigun

----------

Иван Горяинов (30.01.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Так вот я ее нашел в PDF и читаю. Но там все позы даются стоя, что меня и смутило.

----------


## Secundus

> ...Когда я тренировался, то часто перегружал колени или стопы. Тело тут же отвечало болью в суставах или внезапным восполительным процессом. Это не нормально. В европейской традиции нет "равноправия разума и тела", есть "конь и всадник" - тело и дух..


Да, как вы правы ! Тело всегда дает обратную связь, однако ум его нещадно гонит, не осознавая аниччу, и собственно насилие над телом.




> ...Есть простая цель, проникнуть в закономерности и понять свое тело...


Имхо, цигун так далеко в физиологию не заходит, это ведь работа с энергией тела, а не анализ под микроскопом. Но именно поэтому и нет разницы: инвалид ли человек или нет, - в цигун все равны, потому что речь идет о клеточной энергии, о здоровье всех клеток тела независимо от того, какое само тело, сколько у него рук или ног.




> ... Я знаю только то, что если где-то отнято, то где нибудь да прибавтится.


Возможно, то, что вы свободны от своего частично обездвиженного тела, и еще свободны от своего ума, эго, которое хочет иметь другое тело. Иными словами, что вы уже сейчас свободны от «своих страданий».

----------

Иван Горяинов (30.01.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> ...Но суть того для чего я хотел бы заниматьс цигун для меня очевидна: диалог с телом..


Изложу здесь очень простое и в то же время очень эффективное энергетическое упражнение из цигун (имеющее различные несущественные вариации в Китае, Корее и Японии), его вы можете делать стоя или сидя, в любое время суток и в любой точке пространства, и займет оно всего минут 5-10.

Итак, как только проснулись (или ощутили необходимость в энергетической подзарядке) и приняли вертикальное положение, то начинайте делать следующее:
1)	тщательно разотрите свои сложенные плотно ладони (до сухого жара, если не хватает сил, то разотрите насколько получится, потом, с течением времени, у вас будет получатся всё горячее и горячее);
2)	«умойте» свое лицо своими разогретыми ладонями, «умывайте» лицо так, как если бы вы реально умывались водой или снегом (если процесс приносит несказанное  удовольствие, а так оно и будет, – повторите эту процедуру: разотрите ладони и «умывайтесь»))
3)	Снова разотрите ладони до сухого жара и теперь начинайте подушечками пальцев массировать всю волосистую часть головы, ни один сантиметр кожи черепа, занятый волосами, не должен остаться не промассированным (если процесс приносит несказанное удовольствие, а так оно и будет, – повторите эту процедуру))
4)	Снова растираем ладони и теперь уже всей плоскостью ладоней начинаем прохлопывать свою голову, всю волосистую часть головы, в целом, чем сильнее хлопаем, тем лучше, но некоторым в начале это больно, поэтому елси больно хлопайте слабее (если процесс приносит несказанное удовольствие, а так оно и будет, – повторите эту процедуру))
5)	Снова растираем ладони и начинаем подушечками обычно трех пальцев массировать ушные раковины, всю их площадь, миллиметр за миллиметром
6)	Снова растираем ладони и начинаем ладонью одной руки прохлопывать сантиметр за сантиметром внутреннюю поверхность (сторона прилегающая к телу) другой руки, от плеча до кисти; дойдя до кисти начинаем прохлопывать в обратном направлении. Затем начинайте прохлопывать внешнюю сторону этой же руки, также от плеча до кисти и обратно, сантиметр за сантиметром. Прохлопав первую руку, принимайтесь за вторую, также сначала внутреннюю сторону, потом внешнюю (если процесс приносит несказанное удовольствие, а так оно и будет, – повторите эту процедуру))
7)	Снова растираем ладони и начинаем обеими ладонями прохлопывать грудную клетку, живот и бока, т.е. всю верхнюю часть туловища, общее правило: если телу не больно, то хлопайте сильнее (если процесс приносит несказанное удовольствие, а так оно и будет, – повторите эту процедуру))
8)	Снова растираем ладони (до сухого жара) и начинаем обеими ладонями прохлопывать каждую ногу по отдельности, прохлопываем с боков, также как и руки – сначала от паха до стоп и обратно,
9)	Снова растираем ладони (до сухого жара) и начинаем обеими ладонями прохлопывать ягодицы и спину (насколько возможно), общее правило: если телу не больно, то хлопайте сильнее (если процесс приносит несказанное удовольствие, а так оно и будет, – повторите эту процедуру))
10)	Завершить всю эту мощную подзарядку можно (но необязательно) будет легкой вибрацией всего тела, намеренной тряской, при которой одновременно «протряхиваются» все части тела (не сильно, не крепко, безамплитудно), если человек не может стоять, то он может «потрястись» сидя на стуле, в коляске. Это приведет к более равномерному распределению сгенерированной энергии по всему телу (если процесс приносит несказанное удовольствие, а так оно и будет, – повторите эту процедуру))

З.ы. примерно аналогичные упражнения есть и для половых, и для внутренних (!) органов, так, в отношении «гимнастики» внутренних органов вы можете в частности узнать в книге Мантек Чиа «Цигун «Железная Рубашка»». 
Таким образом вы можете и внешне, и внутренне так себя энергетически «прохлопать», зарядить, освежить свою энергию, зарядиться на весь день, пробудить каждую клеточку своего тела !

pps. Иван, сделайте плиз хотя б неделю по утрам вышеуказанное упражнение и отпишитесь о том простом чуде, которое вы сотворите со своим телом. Хотя даже 1 раза хватит чтобы Ваше тело проснулось и вы это сразу почувствуете.

----------

Алексей Е (30.01.2012), Бодо (01.12.2013), Иван Горяинов (30.01.2012), Федор Ф (30.01.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

Прошу прощения: набрал в гугле «цигун дцп», в нескольких первых строчках ссылки на эту школу

Чжун Юань Цигун
Феншуй - школа форм




> Возможности воздействия ци для лечения многих серьезных заболеваний поистине удивительны. Трудно найти хотя бы одну группу заболеваний, при которой практика цигун не принесла бы ощутимого улучшения, как объективного, так и субъективного. Для наглядности в качестве примера мы приведем укрупнено несколько блоков тем, которые были широко представлены на последних конференциях по медицинскому цигун:
> 
> 5. Лечение ДЦП методом цигун.


Форум на сайте школы

Если бы у меня был ДЦП (моей бобошки в этом перечне нет - позорники, блин  :Smilie:  ), то не теряя ни наносекунды врмени, я бы зарегистрировался на этом форуме и в разделе "Цигун" открыл бы тему "Цигун и ДЦП", представился (в смысле своей болезни), процитировал бы эту статью с их сайта и попросил добрых людей сообщить что-нибудь еще по этому вопросу. Например, дать координаты автора статьи Мартыновой Т.И.

----------

Алексей Е (30.01.2012), Иван Горяинов (30.01.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

"Тамара Ивановна Мартынова -  - Кандидат наук, автор более десятка книг, видео фильмов и учебных программ по Чжун Юань цигун, вице-президент всеукраинской ассоциации Чжун Юань цигун, c 1993 г. преподает в разных странах мира, работает с руководителем Школы Гранд Мастером, проф. Сюй Минтаном."

Ее профиль  на сайте «Чжун Юань цигун. Простая наука о жизни»

P.S. Заинтриговало название школы "Чжун Юань", в которое входит "юань" (денежная единица Китая), прогугливание с целью узнать перевод  ничего не дало, но в словаре сайта школы (см выше) написано, что "Юань - это Основа, база, исток. Для Человека внешние основы его бытия, - Он Сам, Земля, Небо. Внутренние, - живот, сердце, ум". Попутно нашлись материалы о "кошмарных результатах" в практике этой школы. Не смотерл их досконально, разумеется, но в первом же абзаце появилось слово "мантра", которая якобы дается адепту учителем на продвинутой стадии обучения, и соответственно божок местного значения (Яма). Предполагаю, что это к вопросу о слонах, которые просыпаются у всех на продвинутых стадиях практики.  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Горяинов (31.01.2012)

----------

